# Do you Still use your Vape??



## benamucc (Mar 2, 2011)

Credit where credit's due...Stoney came up with this idea.  

So do you still use it, or did you use it for a short time, get the bong back out, and the vape has been in the closet ever since?


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the credit man! Yeah, I bought a vape about two years ago and used it for a week every time. Then a week every other time. Then only once a week...

It's been in the closet every since. 

btw, did I mention I love my new bong? hahahaahahahaa:bong:


----------



## benamucc (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting a vape, but currently love MY bong.


----------



## Locked (Mar 2, 2011)

I use it probably once every other week but I love my bong.....I bet if I used the ape more I wld not be so congested in the mornings....
I will probably use it tonight to see what these new strains I have taste like...(pre 98 bubba and LVPK)...everything tastes better from the vape.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 2, 2011)

I am hooked on the vape. It has been over a month and it is all I use. I think anything else tastes nasty now. I know, i can't believe it either. I am shocked. My sense of taste is back. I don't cough...I am a happy happy vaperor.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 2, 2011)

I need to get a vape. I need to get a vape and... I need to get a vape.


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2011)

I looooove my da buddah! Use it twice a week! Give the ol lungs a nice break!


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 2, 2011)

I love my vape, but i try to rotate all my pipes. For some reason the 2 foot steamroller has'nt been out for a long time hahahaha.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 2, 2011)

the chef, i have the same vaporizer! i love that thing.


----------



## niteshft (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't use my vape as often as I would like but that's because of my environment, I'm working on several projects in the home at the same time so everything is clutterred and I don't have a permanant home for the vape. Having to take it out of the box every time I want to use it has become more of a hassle than I like. It will be nice to get the projects done so I can have the vape set up and ready to go any time.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2011)

Guilty confession ahead:
I have two vapes now. One for a very fast get loaded, and one to sit and relax and puff on slowly while Mr RB is having his scotch.
Why would one need to get loaded in a hurry you might ask? Beats me, but sometimes I do.
The new one is the Vapir no 2. and it is portable and silent.  My other fast ones fan is loud like a hair dryer but does the trick in short order.
They use different temps too. Love um.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 3, 2011)

Awesome...I think I have to get one.  Kinda hard to "demo" one


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2011)

come over and try mine.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks RB.  I'll bring the scotch


----------



## proto (Mar 3, 2011)

i gotta recommend the v tower extreme,it does the same job as the volcano at half the price.mine stays set up in my living room.i've had it for over 2 years and it still gets used at least 3 times a week.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2011)

Do you guys think that it tastes so much better then the smoke? I used to love to smoke, not now. Tastes like burning leaves now. 
Good to know about the vtower.
*Benemucc* glad to have you.


----------



## warfish (Mar 3, 2011)

I use my vape (DaBuddah) usually once per day and bong the rest
The only taste that matches a vape imho is from a nice tall CLEAN bong with ice water in it.  I guess I have spoiled myself since I used to use nothing but a little metal pipe but now will not use anything but the bong (clean) or vape.  Anything else, even a clean glass pipe, just does not have the flavor for me.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 3, 2011)

been 2 years and i still use it once a day


----------



## nova564t (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm not proud to say that I have yet to use one, I almost used one at Lake Powell a couple years ago but got sidetracked and never did.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 3, 2011)

i didnt yesterday or today yet.... so lets say every other day minimum


----------



## frankcos (Mar 3, 2011)

Is the high the same?? I have been thinking about this for awhile now. I love to smoke and the buzz I get from it. I also have visitors and children so smell is an issue, do you still have the aroma with a vape like you get from smoking? My lungs are for sure spent and full of resin and could use a break. How much can I expect to pay for a decent one?


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 3, 2011)

the first time you use one, for real, like 10 tokes. Youll be laughing your *** off like you were 16 again. All light headed and giggley. Eyes slammed shut and mind completely numb.

At least for me and a few others ive shared the whip or the volcano with, we are always chasing that high :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2011)

I think you would pay around 200 dollars for a better one. Don't get the 100.00 ones, they burn up. Go into vaporizers.com or something and they have ratings of all of them. All the peeps here like the da buddha. I like the vapir products. 
The high in my opinion is different.  I don't have to use tincture at night since getting the vape. Some of us think it is more cerebral, heady, but it also has a good effect on the muscles..It tastes so much better and yes, the smell is about 1/10th of a pipe or joint.
I just told you everything i have ever known about a vaporizer.


----------



## big fish (Mar 3, 2011)

using one for over a year now, the only way to go. left-over makes good canna-butter!!!    vapor brothers hands free type,best quality.


----------



## weedmasta (Mar 4, 2011)

have yet to use mines yet do to back orders on the da buddah.. just got the trackin number today but orderd it 3 weeks ago.. the wait was a long one but the customer service was excelent. always talked to the manager direclty and got and upgrade with my order for the wait.. vapornation.com


----------



## benamucc (Mar 4, 2011)

just got a Magic Flight battery opperated one last night as a gift!!  

did a side x side with the bong.  we were coughing our behinds off with the bong, but the vape got us all blurry eyed!  

got a bunch of snow to plow this morning, so can't wait to try it some more  

ps i'm on private property, so NO i'm NOT vaping and driving on the road!!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats on the gift, very cool. Kiss your cough goodbye. Have fun.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 4, 2011)

Rosebud,  I know this is a little off topic but i gotta say, the bud on your avatar is AWESOME! I hope some day i can grow'em like that. Did you grow that? If so, you did a great job!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you, yes I am miss braggy pants and that is a pic of Jack Herer, the best bud yet. 
Stick around here and you will be able to grow like that. If you ever need any help let me know. I grow inside and organic.


----------



## rickyjack9 (Apr 24, 2013)

after 44 years toking, 3 years vaping, ive even stopped vaping as it finally did a number on me.
(chestpain, breathing, stamina issues) I wish I knew about cannabutter crockpot style many years ago. I had no problem with the transition. freedom is choice.
water prevents crockpot from cracking even on low, found out that the hard way.
I earlier put some of this into cottage cheese. was high 20 min later. for hours.  funny sideline: my lungs even tingle when the high comes on, even tho ive ingested it. No cravings. unbeleivable.
just because vaping is better than joints or bongs, doesnt mean the lungs need abused in even a small way. long live u and the lungs.
ps: when i just crumbled up some bud in brownies, it was a failure. barely high.
      cannabutter is *10 times stronger*. not a failure. a miracle. dare to try it.
      if you care about your lungs, overal health. spread the word about healthy cannabutter. ty.


----------



## JCChronic (Apr 24, 2013)

vaping did a number on you?  and you've been doing it for 44 years?  Or do you mean you've been doing buds for 44 years?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 24, 2013)

two years later and I am using the solo or the extreme q every day. Love the vaporizers.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 24, 2013)

JCC--he must have meant that he has been doing buds for 44 years as vaporizers have not been around nearly that long.  I have smoked for a little longer than that.

Rosebud, I still use mine all the time.  I have it in a convenient place and use it most evenings.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 24, 2013)

My Digital Extreme is in the Closet,,My Bong is in my Hands.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 24, 2013)

Another happy customer! I agree.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 24, 2013)

Picked up a whip vape and havent used anything else since at home. She's right next to me by the loveseat ready at the moment's notice for a quick warmup. 

notice alot less lung butter the next day as well...good stuff, all in all


----------



## rickyjack9 (Apr 24, 2013)

i meant 44years total smoking, about 3 years vaping. but even vaping with hot cleaner air in my lungs caused me lung problems. vaping was better but my DR said it eventually caused problems. im saying vaping is better/cleaner than joints but still that 360 degree thc 'cleaner smoke' caused health problems for me. I too jumped on the vaporising wagon as the 'best' way. For the long run, the lungs will be harmed. this was my experience. Cannabutter solved my problems without use of the lungs. just add some water with the butter esle the crockpot will crack even on LOW. i found that out the hard way. live and learn.
just tryin to warn the youger folk about overall long term lung health. lungs dont like even the 'cleaner' hot air in the long run. however thc does dissolve in the butter/fat. now i get stoned nicely without using my lungs. If youre like me you've smoked, hacked, eventually quit for a short while, then cycled this all over, year after year after year... I didnt think eating cannabutter would work well, but it really does. im as happy as my lungs are. feeeeel so good.
check into 'crockpot cannabutter'. Im a convert. going to the gym now, bye


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2013)

Just pulled My Digital Extreme out of the Closet/Box and fired her up. Damnt,,now Im Vappen again.


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 25, 2013)

Pax for the win.


----------



## rickyjack9 (Apr 25, 2013)

couple spoonfulls of cannabutter gives me cotten mouth. it just feels good to be a non smoker. no caffiene either. thats just me ok since tax day so far.
healthy choices. I add honey to cannabutter and put it over some spinich peices, salad. I just try to be active to wake up sometimes.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 25, 2013)

I am Freaken Loven my Vap. Hell,, I cant even remember why I put it up.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 26, 2013)

LOL WH, enjoy!


----------



## rickyjack9 (Apr 28, 2013)

ok i love my single motivating cup of java in am, cannabutter at night. ahhhh
may be i got it down. sleepin great.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Apr 28, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Pax for the win.


 
Finally got one of the Pax units in my hand and was able to put it thru the paces... :hubba:  I was very impressed & will own 1 sooner rather then later...  

I was surprised at how well the bud/vapor tasted from the Pax...   very close IMO to the flavors I get using the volcano...

That Pax is an awesome unit SmokMom but im still gonna go with the Volcano for the win...    Time for another bag... :icon_smile:


----------



## cubby (Apr 28, 2013)

I got a Pax, and love it. I have not used anything but the Pax since getting it about a month ago. I'm not choking, hacking, and coughing all over the place.
Is it perfect? NO. I would like a larger "bowl" and a longer battery life, but that's because I use it so often  I don't know how it compares to other vapes, because I haven't used any other vapes, though I would like to try one of those volcanos.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2013)

:yeahthat:

Except for the Volcano stuff, I have a Da Buddha attached to my bong.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2013)

Well I guess I better just buy the pax and do a side by side comparison to the solo. I could do it for the betterment of mankind. I could use the pax when my solo is charging, i could use them both at the same time. If i run into some extra money I will do just that. Just for you MP.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 28, 2013)

Anybody else use the Digital Extreme? If so,,what Temp do you Vape at?


----------



## cubby (Apr 28, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Well I guess I better just buy the pax and do a side by side comparison to the solo. I could do it for the betterment of mankind. I could use the pax when my solo is charging, i could use them both at the same time. If i run into some extra money I will do just that. Just for you MP.






*Rosebud*, why am I not surprised at your self sacrifice . I think it's gallant that you're willing to take one for the team...   Team MP :banana:


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Apr 28, 2013)

Well after some good advice from many of you I purchased a EZV deluxe for about $90 at my local head shop.
I have been using it pretty consistently for about 6 months and I love it.
Plug it in out on the deck and just puff away, no worry about neighbors smelling pot and my throat never felt better.
Also I keep the heat low and just throw everything in, I believe I am only vaping the good stuff and the junk that used to burn my throat I just throw away.
I am buy ing a new one to take to Ecuador, cheep pot but low quality down there, so even low gets good reviews with a vap.

Thanks for so much good advice,


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Apr 28, 2013)

Cubby  how much bud can you fit in the chamber on the Pax?  1g? 1/2g?  

My friend had it packed when I got to give it a try so I didnt see how much he put in...


----------



## pcduck (Apr 28, 2013)

JAAM ...Depends on the heat setting. Pack to much in and it is hard to hit and get a good vape hit. To little and the same thing happens. But it is more then a skeeter and less then a hogs' leg...ime


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2013)

It's a pinch, not much in mine. I don't have anything to weigh less then a gram. And it isn't a gram.


----------



## cubby (Apr 28, 2013)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Cubby  how much bud can you fit in the chamber on the Pax?  1g? 1/2g?
> 
> My friend had it packed when I got to give it a try so I didnt see how much he put in...





   I'll agree with Duck and Rosebud, it's just a pinch. You don't want to squeeze in as much as possible, and you don't need to. 
   I know, not much of an answer, but it's one of those things where you adjust and recalibrate as you get used to it, I'm still jiggerin' with it.


----------



## rickyjack9 (Apr 30, 2013)

this thread reminds me of a recent pop-up about gun laws that asks if u want them as-is or do u want obama to take our guns. there was no in-between choice. you ask 'do u still vape or do u use bong?' wheres the 3rd choice.
neither. wheres 'neither' ?  u sound like a vapor salesman. vaping is still 'smoking' heated cleaner air through the lungs. right? keyword being lungs. true, u get high fastest thru the lungs. 2 or 3 or more wrongs do not make a right. to each his own, but many people/voters might agree eating is much healthier than smoking. like putting a filter on a cig. still a cig. Also I get higher when i dont strain my cannabutter. as long as the 'flour' is ground a little. alcohol tinctures might also work, as long as THC is dissolved in butter or alcohol or glycerin, anything but lung abuse. I know the thread is about vaping or bonging, but awareness and further education can help. Cannabutter is 10 times stronger than just adding ground bud to brownies. 
im waiting for edible commercials. vap out if u want. your lungs and your life.
but if u still hack, or in denial of even that, then think healthy and of course green. and stay adaptable and open-minded. I'm stoned and not using my lungs except for what they are meant for. im goin to the gym.


----------



## rickyjack9 (Apr 30, 2013)

i want no friction either. That would be too political. Yes i had a vapor problem and went to ER. thus I have to disagree with popular opinion on this.
To say that a vaping machine has no carcenogens. I mean come on. and the air we breathe is safe, and the water we drink is pure, the food, pills, etc.
all good?? wrong. the dollar is the bottom line. is it not? looks that way. If we cannot see the suffering, maybe it doesnt really exist? youre right about too much butter. maybe an oil. glycerin? vodka soak? gotta read up on that. Im just an individual, with my own opinion. u vape for health. i ingest for my health. u have one vote. I have one dem...oops vote. When I got tired of being tired (lungs) I searched and found that THC is edible if dissolved. saving my lungs from the 'pure' vapor. I can evolve on my own. some lead, some follow. I also used to think God was 'clean' vape, but now i beleive in my stomach, and science. I mean, what did your lungs ever do to u? Be as healthy as reasonable. I dont miss smoking, I know u beleive that. gym time again. even more stamina...edibles, what a discovery. needs more media coverage. Wheres Rachael Maddow when u need her? love her and Alex Wagner? a doll.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes and it tasted like petrol Multi 
Lol
T4


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 30, 2013)

Ricky ya sound like reformed Ciggerette smoker.Vapping has no Smoke/Carcinagens,,not sure how yur Doc can blame Vapping. Course thats Doctors for ya.By the way,,what the hell was you Vapping with that caused you so much trouble?
By the way,,what Bible did ya read God was Vapping in???.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2013)

Ricky, this is a thread for people who vape. I believe that if a person has COPD they probably would be better off eating cannabis. If fact I know that. I have seen a copd person try to vape, no way. But, for us that have smoked cigarettes and joints for years, it is a wonderful step up for our lungs. I quit coughing in days when i started vaping. I have made tincture lots of times. I prefer to vape. I don't like eating it. I don't like the feeling. So to each his own.

I thought since you were from Portland Or, you would be open to what ever helps the individual..lol ~ peace man.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 30, 2013)

rickyjack9 said:
			
		

> I know the thread is about vaping or bonging,



I always love it when a poster goes off topic and admits to it while using it as an excuse to do so.:laugh:

But there again, I can do both, vape and bong at the same time while inhaling nice cool, moist air because I have my bong packed with ice


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 30, 2013)

Anybody here have the Digital Extreme Vapp? If so,,what temp and what fan speed do ya use on yur bag? Just curious. I use 366 on Low speed. My left overs are light brown.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2013)

I have the extreme Q and run it at either 383 or 372 with no fan on. You can look at the leftovers and they should be golden brown not black Hope that helps, I think the fan dilutes the vapor. jmo


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 30, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I have the extreme Q and run it at either 383 or 372 with no fan on. You can look at the leftovers and they should be golden brown not black Hope that helps, I think the fan dilutes the vapor. jmo


 
Thanks Rose. Yeah my left overs are a light brown,,no darkness at all. Hell they look like ya might wanna smokem in a bong, ,but thats a very bad idea,,,taste like hell. 
Yep,,I love my bag hooked up to the tower with the Fan speed on 1. I tried different temps and ended up liking 366 the best. Seem to Vape better at that temp. I can use the whip(no bag) and no Fan, and it works just fine,,but I likes the Bag cause I can fill it up and move around if needed.:hubba:


----------



## cubby (Apr 30, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I can do both, vape and bong at the same time while inhaling nice cool, moist air because I have my bong packed with ice






WELL, La Tee Da, Mr. fancy pants..................J/K


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah Mr Pcduck,,,I can do the samething you can,,,,,twice as fast.:ignore:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> WELL, La Tee Da, Mr. fancy pants..................J/K




LOL


----------



## rickyjack9 (Apr 30, 2013)

vaping is better than smoking. vape all u want till u end up with lung problems. U say this is a vape post. ok. thought it my duty to give my personal opinion and experience and help anyone who thinks lungs should not give u problems when vaping. never smoked cigs in my life. weed? 44 years. im not saying do what i now do.  i just think youre wrong when u say vaping is so pure, that it does not cause breathing problems. to beleive that is like putting a filter on a cig then say you are not smoking a cig. ever cough when vaping? if even a single person is enlightened, then ok. but when your precious lungs finally tell u, listen. I dont know a single weed smoker that hasnt quit hundreds of times. i chose to stop vaping for health reasons.
I used to think like u too. nothing wrong with listening. clog your bronchials all u want free man. just dont tell me how healthy it is. it isnt. tincture it.
And i think this comment belongs right in the middle of a lung abuse thread.
u keep on coughin, i mean truckin. im trying to un-corrupt, not corrupt.
dont get mad at my opinion, just skip around it. and do what u beleive.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 30, 2013)

:bolt:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 30, 2013)

I do not understand your posts at all rickyjack 9.:confused2:

It is like we are talking about apples and you bring up and talk about oranges.

If vaping is so bad, so is eating your meds. Eat to much and one can get obese or get to much sugar or whatever. There are hazards to just about anything one does. Even breathing plain old air

I guess I just do not get why you are posting


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 30, 2013)

:yeahthat:

Ya been drinking Hateraid or what? And those Tintures aint worken for ya Bro. Might wanna Light a joint or something,, and take a  :chillpill: Rickybobby .


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2013)

"i just think youre wrong when u say vaping is so pure, that it does not cause breathing problems. "

I don't think anyone said that Ricky. If you are wanting to tell us that vaping is hazardous to our health, then ok.  I prefer it to edibles and smoking.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 30, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Anybody here have the Digital Extreme Vapp? If so,,what temp and what fan speed do ya use on yur bag? Just curious. I use 366 on Low speed. My left overs are light brown.


 
:bump:


----------



## rickyjack9 (Apr 30, 2013)

u mean u havent seen any posts that say vaping is the best 'answer'?
glad u prefer vaping to smoking. youre no dummy. i care for my lungs too, am the opposite of a hater. weedhopper suggests i light a joint and take a chill pill. huh? I cant beat a republican house,...... so far.  think vaping turns a voter on? its still smoking something, thats all im saying. so u dont think smoking vapor is a sick habbit? that its healthy? OMG. its only a better sick habbit than smoking normally. chances are your doctor is not a quack. If u hack, you are sickly and in denial. I love weed too, all my life since 18.
ive smoked, bonged,vaped, hotknifed hash, all of it. i simply love my lungs.
not saying u dont love your lungs. its all ok since one day your lungs will dictate your behavior. not visa versa. have your apple and *enjoy* it. u got lots of company. this is your lungs on smoke or smokeless vapor: 'hack,hack......hack...hack.....'
no, dont watch me hack, its very personal.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 30, 2013)

what you tripping on dude?


----------



## SmokinMom (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey, my friends.  Try not to let him get ya all riled up.  It's clear he's had a diff experience.  

To the OP, bummer about your lungs getting all messed up.  You're probably the exception to the rule though many folks around here have indeed been helped by switching to a vaporizer.   I know for a fact that its better than smoking is, as far as *my* lungs go.

I loved my brownies.  It's a bummer I don't have 2oz lying around here to make a batch.  Besides, I prefer the instant gratification that doesn't happen with edibles.

You should try a PAX.   

(Sorry everyone, I'm kinda high, lol.)


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (May 1, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> what you tripping on dude?


 
Maybe he had alil to much tincture?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 1, 2013)

NO,,his freaken Tintures aint worken at all. Bro ya need to do something different,, like maybe,,, a bottle of Moonshine,,,Wine,, Wisky,,somethen,,cause your Tinctures that your so crazy about, has turned ya into a Pain in the ***.


----------



## cubby (May 1, 2013)

*rickyjack9*, I can appreciate your personal experience as well as your view, but there's a line between sharing information and preaching. 
As you yourself have said vaping is less hazardous to an individuals lungs than smoking.
If your point is to discuss the different methods of using MJ, and the physical effects associated with each, cool, start a thread. I imagine we'd all benefit from the shared knowledge. But this thread is about vaping. 
Granted when you ask a bunch of stoners a question, regardless of what the question is, it's gonna' go a bit off track, but let's try to keep the responses in the general ballpark without getting crabby.






I can't believe how reasonable that sounded....I better go hit my Pax...


----------



## aquila (May 1, 2013)

i have a flight magic with power supply started smoking joints again 4 months ago but i knak a small tree(50g) in 3 days so decided today to go back to vape, herb last much longer, better  taste i can almost smoke it anywhere


----------



## WeedHopper (May 1, 2013)

im vapping from the bag as we speak.:vap_smiley:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 1, 2013)

I hear some folks say they consume less mj by using their vape.  For me it's been the opposite.  I use about twice as much now since my pax arrived, probably because it is so stealth and I'm able to partake in places I wasn't able to before.


----------



## Rosebud (May 1, 2013)

I think i will order one for Mr RB.... what a great idea, right?


----------



## WeedHopper (May 1, 2013)

Just looked the Pax up. Very nice Portable. I have my Digital Extreme.BUTTTTT,,, My Wife may end up with one ,,,cause I loves Her so much.:hubba: :ignore:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 1, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I think i will order one for Mr RB.... what a great idea, right?



YES!

But don't blame me if he doesn't like it, lolol.


----------



## rickyjack9 (May 1, 2013)

if explaining my own experience is preaching, then maybe u need some.
vaporizing is an improvement over joints or bongs. And whoever said tinctures arent working is wrong. I dont use my lungs anymore, thats all. when i tried quitting pot cold turkey, i failed after 90 days. twice for 70 days.
what cannabutter is doing is keeping my cravings away so I can really stop lung-ing it *forever*. Thats worth it to me and anybody else who doesnt smoke cigs. I wish i had this info years ago. if you use cigs, u r beyond help and u know it. cigs r up to you. i wouldnt want a girlfriend who smokes. we have one thing in common, thats what counts.
Its about the healthful effects of thc. where can i get marinol? where can i get ' the healthy effects of lung-ing weed?' cant find that one. doing something for 60 percent of my life doesnt prove its best for the remaining 40.
quality of life also factors in. hope u agree with that. a good attitude is great
and goes a long way. Im not complaining, just discussing ideas. vape is an improvement so youre better than yesterday. great. me too since i *quit smoking after 44 years*. Im no better or worse than u. but my lungs will be better in short order. Its only been a month. I will always love my thc. no matter how it reaches my brain.


----------



## pcduck (May 1, 2013)

I still do not understand your posts or why you are posting.

We all understand that when someone eats edibles they are not hurting their lungs.:confused2:


----------



## SmokinMom (May 1, 2013)

I realized benamukk started this vape thread.  He was a cool dude, wonder what ever happened to the guy.  

Vape it up everyone.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 2, 2013)

Rickybobby I see yur still screwing with a VAPPING THREAD.  Talken about a freaken broken record Bro,,yur reallly becoming a Pain in the Ace. :baby: Start your own thread called "No Smoking" or " My Doctor Said" or " Edables,The only way", Or how about,, "Your Lungs Are Screwed" By RickyBobby".


----------



## rickyjack9 (May 2, 2013)

dont see how weedhopper is a senior member. must be a republican wig.
Why dont u put your ego in the freezer romney nra lover. start your own thread for dummies. start with yourself, old man. youre the expert on screwing. senior member? gotta be your age. mr no-brains. i vote they remove
weedhopper comments. leave me alone Rep. scum
go kiss your gun. simply ignore me dumbs**t. django will get u.
and u pcduck...we all understand. right. wish we all understood as well as u.
no need to have an opinion or be so redundant, right? your ego's as bad as weedhoppers. no crime if a comment or opinion is not catalogued in the place u deem correct. Too many numbnut gun owners with boner problems.
your gun is your boner. puny cowards. maybe someone will read this before some senior deletes it. I'd be ashamed to be an R. sickies. weedhopper? improve to grasshopper u insect R. PS stop beating your wife then commenting u love her. sick romney lover.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 2, 2013)

> dont see how weedhopper is a senior member. must be a republican wig.
> Why dont u put your ego in the freezer romney nra lover. start your own thread for dummies. start with yourself, old man. youre the expert on screwing. senior member? gotta be your age. mr no-brains. i vote they remove
> weedhopper comments. leave me alone Rep. scum
> go kiss your gun. simply ignore me dumbs**t. django will get u.
> ...





Old *** Republican Thems fighten words Mr. Billyjack. I see ya havent had any Tinture today.Just yanken yur chain Bro.


----------



## SmokinMom (May 2, 2013)

:giggle: he said boner.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 2, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :giggle: he said boner.


  Little Potty Mouth    :rofl:


----------



## skullcandy (May 2, 2013)

its been awhile since I have been able to use it, dam shame its an excellent machine.


----------



## cubby (May 3, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :giggle: he said boner.





A stoner with a boner....


----------



## 911reagan (Jun 2, 2013)

cancer plastic


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 2, 2013)

911reagan said:
			
		

> cancer plastic



Would it be wrong, and would i get kicked out of MP is I said 911 causes cancer? Just asking?


----------



## pcduck (Jun 2, 2013)

I agree with multi


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 2, 2013)

Love my lil vape.  It's all I use anymore.  I take that back, I've used my hash pipe 3 times in the last couple months.

Hail to the pax, I bow down to thee...lmao,


----------



## ziggyross (Jun 8, 2013)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> I love my vape, but i try to rotate all my pipes. For some reason the 2 foot steamroller has'nt been out for a long time hahahaha.



Monster, Man I have been looking all over for a steamroller. The only thing I can find has tapered mouth piece. I want just a straight glass tube with a bowl on top. A Steamroller.

I still use my Da Budda once in awhile and should use it more.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 23, 2013)

I read a study that compared my solo and the pax. It was interesting. I love the taste the most from my solo... I still want to smoke joints however, i think i really want to smoke cigs but i know i can't do that. I love my vaporizers!!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2013)

I also love my vaporizer.  I don't have a portable though that is in the works.  I did make a tincture with vegetable glycerine for one of my friend's e-cigarettes--I guess you would call it a tobacco vaporizer--and he likes it.  He wanted something he could just carry around that didn't draw undue interest if someone else saw it.  He also has one he uses it for tobacco products.  I have a little butane pipe and lighter in one that I use when I am working outdoors, fishing, or anything else it is hard to smoke a joint or carry a pipe.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 23, 2013)

My love affair with Pax is still going strong.  

Rose, it would be so cool if you knew someone with a pax and you could do your own comparison...and me with the solo.  Sounds like they're both top of the line.  

I was out on the deck last night and it was so windy.  I'm glad it didn't affect me.  Bic lighters are a thing of the past.  I still keep a few handy for when I wanna light candles...ha ha.  .


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2013)

I held a pax in my hands last friday. It is cute and feels good, but I didn't buy it.  I just can't seem to do it. I don't need it, that is why. It would be fun though SM.

Mult, i am glad you quit 4 years ago..congratulations. Joints taste like caw caw but I have been craving them lately. Can you do hash in the pax?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2013)

So you have them both, do you like one better?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you multi.


----------



## rickyjack9 (Jun 24, 2013)

multifarious is right when he suggested possibly a glycerin mix. of course. Like the young Turks would say. of course.
Just grow your own to prevent rip-off prices. If you need to be social, then of course do what those around you do, right? get drunk, smoke cigs, share a joint, share a bong, share a vaporisor. Be social. Peer pressure is real. I read somewhere in this thread that now someone never coughs if vapored. Anybody who vapes coughs sometimes. this pcduck republican says this post is about 'are u still vaping or bonging?'
He implies theres no other choice, or if there is, to not present it on this thread. Watch on AUG 8, the movie ELYSIUM, where the top 1 percent live in space, and the rest of us, the 99 percent live on earth. I can hardly wait.
Its the billionaires that are causing the problems. They see the 99 percent as underlings. Their drugs are money and power. Thats not capitalism as the founders meant it. Its a perversion. They need to pay more taxes, period.
TEA PARTY (chant no more taxes) was created by the Koch bros and other billionaires. But dont want their name on anything for fear of rightful criticism. WARS are the enemy and those who want them. Lots of profit in killing. open your eyes. Prisons for profit? really? No wonder
America's reputation is spiraling down. Just listen to a billionaire sometime. They want to deregulate banks, pollution, carbon. Just to make more money.
and look cool to their billionares club members. Is there such thing as Santa or tooth fairy? NO. is there such thing as uncontrollable greed? YES.
But the taxes for such a large amount of moneymaking capitalism is a higher tax bracket. And if u really try to show/tell the TRUTH, they might dissappear you. They simply pay someone to do their dirty work. Do the billionaires really care about hungry babies? I wish morality would enter their green corrupted minds. TOO GREEDY is a disease. Franklin, Jefferson, eisenhower
warned of WARS, too greedy Corporations. BANKS too big to fail??? ***
and the 99 percent foots the bill to keep minimum stability. Thats u and me.
Anyway multifarious seems to have an IQ. u youngsters, keep partying, whatever till you get older and wiser and by then your body will dictate your behavior. Im not a doom and gloom guy, just HEALTH focused. u cough, u lose. u cough, u keep justifying. Eventually the 99.9 percent will rebel. That .1 percent will lose their heads. Beware, they will have the biggest guns tho, as money can buy. If only Walmart would be nicer instead of sicker. billions of individuals are stronger than a few billionaires, so far. One person, one vote, no matter how much money u have in your bank account. So vote dem. I dont hate republicans, just the ones that are too greedy and get hard-ons with money. too much of it. There IS such a disease. BUT they cloak it well. Ok I need some cannaoil. and no coughing allowed unless u want to. ok duckface?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 24, 2013)

:stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 25, 2013)

still waitin on my Sherlock emotie....:rofl::stoned::rofl::bolt:


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 25, 2013)

I got me a new Glass Blunt yesterday,, and its awsome. Like smoking a Joint without the Papers.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2013)

Would that be a glunt?  Hahah.  

My pax is clean, charged and ready to do.  Don't be an ape..vape.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 27, 2013)

SM you always make my day. I cant give you a rep,,says I have to spread it around. Why do I have to spread it around ifen I dont wanna. Damnt


----------



## Rick (Jun 29, 2013)

Still loving my Pax, wouldn't want to be without it.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 4, 2013)

Ok, I bought a pax. I have only used it three times so perhaps my initial thoughts will change.

I love my solo better. The pax burns my lips off and is hot in the hand. It's taste isn't as good as the solo by a little bit.  It is nice to have to throw in my purse, the pax, and to take in the garden, but if am just sitting around like now, the solo is what I MUCH prefer.   I would take it back if I could.

Like I said, maybe i will change my mind, but it is still going to burn my lips off and be HOT in the hand. Is mine weird?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 4, 2013)

Rose, it shouldn't be hot,  I wonder if yours might be defective.  What temp do you have it on?  Try out his suggestions and see if its better.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 4, 2013)

Is yours not hot in your hand SM?

Mebe, thank you so much for your input.  I  tried what you suggested and I did get more vapor out but it is still hot, but not as hot.

It says in the booklet that it's default is medium and that should be right..

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks mebe, I agree with all you said. I have used vaporizers for a couple of years now, maybe more.  I have the Extreme Q. I love it as well, but have to admit since i got the Solo by arizer that is all i use.  I think the  head high is pretty different then smoking too.
Thanks again.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi rose.  Recently my pax was giving me some issues.  It would turn orange while warming up and it got extremely hot to where I couldn't hold it.  A thorough cleaning fixed it up.  When it's working properly I can barely feel any warmth at the oven end.  It will show green and that its ready but I'm like....how can it be ready..???  I take a puff and get a mouth full of vapor and know its just fine.  Mine likes to be packed pretty tight.  

Damn, I'm bummed you're having issues after all the good reviews here.  From searches on the web, I've heard the customer service is pretty good.  If your probs continue, please give them a call.  Yours shouldn't be getting hot like that- especially since its brand new.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks Mult, I will use it again today and see. I tried what mebe said about the slow pull.  I bet your right and I am sucking the life out of the poor thing and haven't learned how to use it yet.

I wonder if it is defective, as it is very hot to hold. I don't think it can be dirty, i have only used it 3 times. 

Sm, your hand doesn't get hot?

love, 
hotlips


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 5, 2013)

No, my hand doesn't get hot at all.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2013)

I wanna come to your party!  Very cool piece.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh crap! I hate that.


----------



## Xangxu (Jul 11, 2013)

I love vaporizers.

My solo provides me with the same duration and high that a joint would give me except without the taste, smell, coughing, sore throat, etc...

You also don't come up as hard, which is really great. I find smoking can sometimes take you high way too quick, and I always feel like my eyeballs are going to explode. With my solo, I just sip away slowly like a kid with a grape flavoured juice box, lol.


I will also mention that the high is much greater then other methods i've tried, except without the uncomfortableness that comes with it.


----------



## crazdad777 (Jul 11, 2013)

dr vape...love it..


----------

